# How to Remove the Hard lock on A956 D2G



## Bongo (Aug 13, 2011)

I bought some unlock codes from cellunlocker.net and apparently my Droid is hard locked. Is there a way to remove this Hard lock so i may unlock my phone for GSM use? Please Help, Thank You!


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah. You need to wait an hour or so for the temporary lock to reset.


----------



## Bongo (Aug 13, 2011)

Gasai Yuno said:


> Yeah. You need to wait an hour or so for the temporary lock to reset.


 The problem is there isnt any message that says my phone is hard locked. The customer support at cellunlocker.net told me that the codes wont work because my phone is hard locked and they sent me a refund. So I just leave it on the "Enter Unlock Pin" message for an hour?


----------



## Dark Cricket (Aug 16, 2011)

Please read this:

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/8326-[D2G]-Gingerbread-Hack-For-Us-Band-Unlockers#entry198114

Enviado desde mi DROID2 Global usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bongo (Aug 13, 2011)

Dark Cricket said:


> Please read this:
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...hp?/topic/8326-[D2G]-Gingerbread-Hack-For-Us-Band-Unlockers#entry198114
> 
> Enviado desde mi DROID2 Global usando Tapatalk 2


 ? That is for band unlock, and its not really answering m question about removing the hard lock.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

Bongo, your device's codes were changed OTA.

This doesn't mean it's hard locked.

Refer to http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1793199


----------



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

Maybe you should check out this:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30921-another-sim-unlocking-method-for-the-droid2-global-and-other-qualcomm-based-devices/

I hear that some people are providing unlocking services over the net using it.


----------



## Bongo (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for the link it definetly pointed me in the right direction, I contacted some people and now waiting for a reply. Wish me luck!


----------



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

good luck!


----------

